# Do all bmw automatic transmissions blow up?



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

I did a search and everyone says the Automatic transmission on the E46 will blow up around 75-100k miles. I have worked out with a private party person to buy his 2002 330Ci with 34k miles on it. It has all the bells and whistles but it also has the automatic transmission. Will it blow up on me if I want to keep it for a very long time say 150k miles? My current DD (a saturn) has 195,500 miles on the automatic slushbox and it's still on the original transmission fluid. I'm confused and a bit frustrated... :dunno:


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

BMW automatics aren't exactly the paragon of reliability. Typically, from my own experience, they tend to last 120-150k miles before really needing replacement. Of course, there are always exceptional examples either way. 
You should be just fine. However, despite that BMW says, do plan on regular transmission fluid replacements. There is no such thing as a "lifetime fill". Regular fluid changes will ensure the most life out of the transmission.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

I wouldn't know.
Never had an automatic BMW. :bigpimp:


----------



## kars (Aug 13, 2004)

anyone know what interval should the transmission fluid be changed???


----------



## grimreapa (Jul 5, 2004)

I would do one every 60,000, just my opinion from working on cars :thumbup:


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Otto-Matic Transmission*

My transmission has 97K miles and is silky-smooth. If it ever gets squirrely I'll post it. Next Bimmer will be a manual, tho. I miss the 4-speed from my old Honda Civic.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

SonTon2003 said:


> My current DD (a saturn) has 195,500 miles on the automatic slushbox and it's still on the original transmission fluid.


 :eeps: :jawdrop:

Are you serious? I change the ATF on the Honda every 30K and you have close to 200K miles on the ORIGINAL fluid???


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Do all bmw automatic transmissions blow up?


Only if you attach explosives! :dunno:


----------



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

BlackChrome said:


> :eeps: :jawdrop:
> 
> Are you serious? I change the ATF on the Honda every 30K and you have close to 200K miles on the ORIGINAL fluid???


 Yup, serious. It's still nice and pink. 

I had an old boss who had 300k on his old ford pickup and it was still on original fluid and it was nice and pink too.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

rumratt said:


> The manual on our new accord recommends every 100K I think. :dunno:


I am not sure on the new Accord but you might want to read it again. Let's put it this way: all the Honda automatics use the same Honda ATF so I don't see why it would go 100K on the new car. On my parents' 01 Accord, I still change it every 30K.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> I wouldn't know.
> Never had an automatic BMW. :bigpimp:


BMW makes automatics?!?

:angel:


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

no GM does. or a close associate of GM, hydramatic.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

crash8168 said:


> no GM does. or a close associate of GM, hydramatic.


Maybe that's why they only last 100k.


----------

